# Becky Who Gave Her Prison Bae's Free, Released From Prison After Doing A 5 Year Bid



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 6, 2020)

*Joyce Mitchell released from prison 5 years after helping convicted killers escape*

Former prison worker Joyce Mitchell was released from prison Thursday morning after helping two convicted murderers escape years earlier.  Mitchell, 55, was released from the Bedford Hills Correctional Facility in Westchester County, New York, to community supervision, according to the Department of Corrections. She'll be supervised in Franklin County until June 2022.  Mitchell was convicted for providing material support to Clinton Correctional Facility prisoners Richard Matt and David Sweat in a dramatic case that eventually became the plot for the 2018 Showtime miniseries "Escape at Dannemora."

Mitchell was charged with promoting prison contraband in the first degree -- a felony -- and criminal facilitation in the fourth degree -- a misdemeanor -- and sentenced to to between 2 1/3 and 8 years in September 2015.  She admitted to charges of promoting prison contraband and was also ordered to pay $80,000 in restitution for damages incurred during the escape. The story gained national attention as authorities spent 22 days searching for the escaped upstate New York killers.

The June 2015 manhunt came to an end when Matt was shot and killed by authorities and Sweat was shot and apprehended.  It was later revealed that the inmates had seduced Mitchell, who worked as a prison tailor, as a part of an elaborate scheme.

Mitchell allegedly smuggled hacksaw blades, chisels and other tools into the prison in frozen hamburger meat, which a guard later gave to the inmates. She also allegedly bought six hacksaw blades and gave them directly to Matt, according to the inspector general report.  The inmates used power tools to cut through the back of their cells, broke through a brick wall, cut into a steam pipe and then slithered through it, finally emerging outside the prison walls through a manhole, officials said.   They had arranged hoodies and other clothing in their sheets to make it appear as if they were in their beds, officials said, leaving behind a note that read, "Have a nice day."

MORE: Joyce Mitchell arrested in Dannemora New York prison escape case, police say
Mitchell had planned to meet the inmates on the outskirts of the prison with a getaway car, but she got cold feet and didn't show, forcing the escapees to regroup.   At her sentencing in 2015, Mitchell told the judge, "If I could take it all back I would." "This is by far the worst mistake I have ever made in my life. I live with regret every day and will for the rest of my life," Mitchell said.

"Escape at Dannemora" -- named after the town where Clinton Correctional Facility is located -- was directed by Ben Stiller and won several awards. Patricia Arquette, who played Mitchell, won a Golden Globe, Screen Actors Guild award and Critics' Choice Television award for the role. Stiller won a Director's Guild award for best miniseries or TV film. The miniseries was also nominated for seven Emmy awards.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 6, 2020)

I need to watch this movie. 




With her husband (who she may have been planning to put a hit on) and son.


----------



## natural2008 (Feb 6, 2020)

That was fast.


----------



## chocolat79 (Feb 6, 2020)

I remember this story.  Didn't realize it had been that long already. Also, didn't know it was a movie. I'd like to see it.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Feb 6, 2020)

That family photo ^^^though, they look absolutely miserable


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Feb 7, 2020)

It's not a movie, it's a miniseries--and it's excellent.


----------



## january noir (Feb 7, 2020)

GreenEyedJen said:


> It's not a movie, it's a miniseries--and it's excellent.


Yup, it sure was.  I watched it twice.


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Feb 7, 2020)

What kinda good game does one possesses to get a person to risk it all at no real benefit to themselves? I need to pull out my Tony Robbins tapes..


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 7, 2020)

Gin&Tonic said:


> What kinda good game does one possesses to get a person to risk it all at no real benefit to themselves? I need to put out my Tony Robbins tapes..


Felons with an agenda can charm the song out of a bird.  It's all a matter of finding the right bird.


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 7, 2020)

GreenEyedJen said:


> It's not a movie, it's a miniseries--and it's excellent.


Yeah, I may rewatch it this weekend.  I don't think this ended up on my radar until it started getting award nominations.  The title and the previews on HBO didn't make me naturally interested in this.


----------



## KimPossibli (Feb 7, 2020)

whew

 this reminds me of another case where prison guards were pregnant for inmates...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 7, 2020)

GreenEyedJen said:


> It's not a movie, it's a miniseries--and it's excellent.




what is the name of the miniseries please?


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 7, 2020)

Wooooow. Definitely want to see that show/movie.


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 7, 2020)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> what is the name of the miniseries please?


escape at dannemora


----------



## nysister (Feb 7, 2020)

Have mercy they all look like subs. I hand it to them "seducing" that woman though. Their gag reflex must be strong.


----------



## nysister (Feb 7, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Felons with an agenda can charm the song out of a bird.  It's all a matter of finding the right bird.


Yup, they knew she'd be happy with any attention she could get and would be desperate enough ot do what they asked...and they were right.


----------



## Nay (Feb 8, 2020)

The things you do for love???


----------



## Maguerite (Feb 8, 2020)

KimPossibli said:


> whew
> 
> this reminds me of another case where prison guards were pregnant for inmates...


----------

